# Oh, how God guards His children



## ajrock2000 (May 7, 2007)

I have a little story that might be an encouragement to some of you that happened over this weekend.

I had a job scheduled on saturday to work at a convention center setting up various things. It was scheduled from 7am-8pm. The few days before it I had worked really hard and I was extremely sore, and I did not feel like working at all. So I called them up at about 6:30am, and I told them I was not coming in, then I lied to them, and made up a reason. I am not sure why I did, it came out as a spur of the moment thing.

From 2 minutes after that phone call throughout the rest of the day, I felt like I had murdered somebody. Crying and weeping over it, asking the Lord to forgive me, and absolutely abhorring myself for it. Today, I am going to go back to her and tell her that I lied and ask for her forgiveness. 

I am so amazed that these things I used to be able to do at liberty and maybe give 5 minutes of thought to, but then just forget about it. I keep thinking of Hebrews 12 and how God treats us as children and chastises us when we do wrong, and in verse 11 it says, "For the moment all discipline seems painful rather than pleasant, but later it yields the peaceful fruit of righteousness to those who have been trained by it." After being so broken over it, I am further led to praise and adore my Father in heaven because I know it is Him who makes me feel this way, even over such a 'little white lie'. 

Oh, dear beloved, praise the Lord for His discipline and for making us sensitive to sin, that all of us be made more like Christ, to the praise of His great name!


----------



## satz (May 7, 2007)

That's a good story, and I can certainly relate.

It is wonderful how the Lord makes us sensitive to even the smallest sins.

Yet very often we(well, me anyway) are far too flippant about our sins.


----------



## kvanlaan (May 7, 2007)

The OP reminds me of a part of the Washer sermon that is on your Myspace - the incident in the bookstore. He will not let his children so easily stray. Praise God for that!


----------



## ajrock2000 (May 8, 2007)

I just wanted to reply and say that I called her yesterday and told I was sorry and asked for forgiveness. This really was one of the hardest things I have ever done, because I have been the complete opposite my whole life. I am always prone to 'save face'. Something I have been struggling with a lot.

Praise our Lord for His great mercies, and for being faithful to His own.


----------

